# Pulsing sound



## TheHauntedHills (Jun 12, 2018)

I was at a local commercial haunt and they had a stranger things room. They had this load pulsating "boom". It was terrifying with a corner, where could i get something like that. Anywhere on you tube?

Thanks


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Something like this? Not real loud, but definitely pulsing.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

You could use a heavy duty subwoofer, or, if you have wood floors, you could use a Butkicker for the physical "Thump" and speakers of your choice for the audible portion of the thump.
The Butkicker is a transducer for the subsonic range of sound. Basically a subwoofer without the cone portion of the speaker. You would fasten it to the floor so that the guests feel the thump/jolt when it's used. Sound studios use it to mix the sound for the movie and music industries.


----------

